
Show HN: Simple Flashcard Application for Mobile and Desktop - britzsquad
https://www.buffl.co
======
RNoero
Btw, we are on Producthunt: [https://goo.gl/gmxtQx](https://goo.gl/gmxtQx)

------
irundebian
What languages / technologies did you use?

~~~
RNoero
Hey, we are using:

backend: \- node (express) \- Mongo \- Redis

Frontend: \- Angular (1)

iOs: \- native written in Swift

Infrastructure: \- Cloudfront \- S3 \- Root for Backend

